# Congratulations JAP !!!!!!!!!!!!



## Guest (Oct 26, 2009)

and best of luck with your new movie !!!!!!!

The Men Who Stare At Goats


----------



## fra444 (Nov 23, 2008)

I always wondered what jap did during his time of active service!! Thanks!


----------



## L4G81 (Nov 12, 2006)

THAT'S what you guys do up in NH? ..... (no pun intended)


----------



## Boston Irish Lass (Feb 13, 2009)

No goats. No glory. :L:


----------



## Sam1974 (Apr 8, 2009)

Boston Irish Lass said:


> No goats. No glory. :L:


HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA BIL, i freaking Love you!


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

Boston Irish Lass said:


> No goats. *No glory.* :L:


Only Goat Glory Holes.


----------



## Nuke_TRT (Feb 10, 2008)

JAP, do you have the goats trained to jump, or do you have to, ahem, push them out of the plane first? 

Brings to mind the saying, this has turned into a real goat [email protected]!


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

They say you have to get the goats to the edge of the cliff that way they push back.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

Nuke_TRT said:


> JAP, do you have the goats trained to jump, or do you have to, ahem, push them out of the plane first?
> 
> Brings to mind the saying, this has turned into a real goat [email protected]!


 They jump 'a little' no matter....


----------



## fra444 (Nov 23, 2008)

LMFAO!!! This thread is completely disturbing!! I just pictured jap and a goat SHARING a pair of boots......


----------



## L4G81 (Nov 12, 2006)

Hahahaha.......



fra444 said:


> lmfao!!! This thread is completely disturbing!! I just pictured jap and a goat sharing a pair of boots......


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

Jeez, I stay away for a bit and get thrown under the bus...then everybody climbs in to back over me


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

I think they were just trying to get your goat, JAP...:t:


----------



## L4G81 (Nov 12, 2006)




----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

JAP celebrating at the movie's premiere:


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

Fucker! YOu told me you deleted those pic's Andy


----------



## fra444 (Nov 23, 2008)

Andy that post gets a 10!!!


----------



## Boston Irish Lass (Feb 13, 2009)

justanotherparatrooper said:


> They jump 'a little' no matter....


coughculchiecough


----------



## fra444 (Nov 23, 2008)

Boston Irish Lass said:


> coughculchiecough


 You silly GayLicks!!!! :L:


----------



## Boston Irish Lass (Feb 13, 2009)

fra444 said:


> You silly GayLicks!!!! :L:


No - that's the Indian Irish silly ;-)


----------



## fra444 (Nov 23, 2008)

BIL we dont say Indian here anymore. That would be Native American Irish!! ;-)


----------



## Sam1974 (Apr 8, 2009)

Andy0921 said:


> JAP celebrating at the movie's premiere:


even wearing a cowboy hat!!! lol:t:



L4G81 said:


>


offspring.. how disturbing..LOL


----------



## Boston Irish Lass (Feb 13, 2009)

fra444 said:


> BIL we dont say Indian here anymore. That would be Native American Irish!! ;-)


Rubbish. First the crayon box and now MC?


----------



## fra444 (Nov 23, 2008)

Boston Irish Lass said:


> Rubbish. First the crayon box and now MC?


 You know me BIL. Always PC and concerned about how the other guy FEELS!! [-X


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2009)

fra444 said:


> You know me BIL. Always PC and concerned about how the other guy FEELS!! [-X


For YOU doesn't that en*TAIL* ribbed condoms ???????


----------



## Inspector (Nov 13, 2006)

GHOST SEX 
A professor at the University of Alabama was giving a lecture on the supernatural. 
To get a feel for his audience, he asks, 'How many people here believe in ghosts?' 
About 90 students raise their hands. 
'Well, that's a good start. Out of those who believe in ghosts, do any of you think you have seen a ghost?' 
About 40 students raise their hands. 
'That's really good. I'm really glad you take this seriously. Has anyone here ever talked to a ghost?' 
About 15 students raise their hand. 
'Has anyone here ever touched a ghost?' 
Three students raise their hands. 
'That's fantastic. Now let me ask you one question further....Have any of you ever made love to a ghost?' 
Way in the back, Bubba raises his hand. 
The professor takes off his glasses, and says 'Son, all the years I've been giving this lecture, no one has ever claimed to have made love to a ghost. You've got to come up here and tell us about your experience.'
The big ******* student replied with a nod and a grin, and began to make his way up to the podium. 
When he reached the front of the room, the professor asks, 'So, Bubba, tell us what it's like to have sex with a ghost?'
Bubba replied, " Shit, from way back there I thought you said Goats."​


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2009)

tears Inspector !!!!!


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

JAP. you never told us you went to College.


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

Somewhere out there, a Viennese psychotherapist is reading this thread and saying to himself;
"_Gee vizz__, did I go into zee correct profession or vutt. Zere vill never be a lack of patients so long as zere are masscops.com members. Zay are azz zikk as zay come."
_


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

So, now beastiality rears it's ugly head around here? Or, is headed in the rear? Or...


I'm disgusted by the lot of you. You're all very BAAAAAAAAAAD BAAAAAAAAAAD people.

Say, what were condoms made of before latex? JAP? You must know.


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2009)

Jimmy, glad to see that you are catching up on missed threads........ Thanks for all the thanks. hahahah


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

Sniper said:


> Jimmy, glad to see that you are catching up on missed threads........ Thanks for all the thanks. hahahah


No, thank YOU!


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

Kilvinsky said:


> So, now beastiality rears it's ugly head around here? Or, is headed in the rear? Or...
> 
> _*I'm disgusted by the lot of you*_. You're all very BAAAAAAAAAAD BAAAAAAAAAAD people.
> 
> Say, what were condoms made of before latex? JAP? You must know.


Well,Well. If it's not the sheep calling the cattle black


----------

